# Touren um Heidelberg



##  (21. November 2000)

Hallo Ihr Biker! Kennt jemand von Euch sch"ne MTB-Touren in der Gegend von Heidelberg? Tips (web / email)bitte an [email protected]


----------



##  (1. Dezember 2000)

Schau mal bei bike planet nach:  http://www.bike-planet.de/touren/heidelberg-tour.htm  :8 :8 :8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



##  (7. März 2001)

probiers mal mit dem K"nigstuhl  ab Neckargemnd ber 3 Eichen - Kohlhof


----------



## Oliver (11. März 2001)

> *racer wrote*: probiers mal mit dem K"nigstuhl  ab Neckargemnd ber 3 Eichen - Kohlhof


   Hallo Racer,  hast Du eine Tourenbeschreibung fr mich?  Danke & Gruá


----------

